# Hello LLD Sandbars



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Tightening the screw today down to 3460 and falling. Going to look like snagging Salmon down there.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Will need to watch out for the wade fishermen.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Down to 2,000 cfs this morning. What is the lowest flow before boating is not an option for the average boater?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Boi it's today


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Boi it's today


Thanks SS. I just started another thread about this. It looks like I need to plan on hitting the lake.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have had a boat in there at around 1500 cfs, but that is staying at idle. I will say this I have never done any good fishing at less than 2500 or so cfs, unless the Tube was open. If the tube opens it's Katy Bar the Door.

Years ago right after it dropped to 1800 or so cfs, I was talking with a GW at the ramp. This was before the work was done to center the flow better.

I said I thought the fish must go down river, because they can't stay here, it's too shallow and no bait. He believed that the stripers at least were still there but you just could not reach them as they stayed tight to the rocks.

I did not argue with him but I believed then and still do believe that they can't stay there in the rocks as there is just not enough water and not enough bait. 

I have heard some say ,even some on here, that they all just die off. I don't think that holds water. Because there can be min flow for months then open them gates up to about 3 to 4 thousand cfs and like magic the fish are back. No way you can convince me ALL of the Tons and Tons of fish caught come thru the Gates each time they are opened. If that was the case how would fish populations in the Lake ever be sustainable!!!! Obviously fish do pass thru the Gates, but me thinks TPWD has clearly shown that there is a permanent population of Stripers in the River. And I have caught a ton of whites way down river in the winter.

I believe the fish follow the water and/or bait down river until they reach tolerable temp and oxygen levels. The problem is there is no way to get to them.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I have caught several stripers in Trinity bay. So I too believe they live in the river yea-round. 
BB


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

IMO a lot of the stripers do snug up tight to the trough that the water makes dropping over the bulk-headed ledge. 
Because the really LONG casters do catch them at 1,00CFS flow( one gate), but not every day, as the striper get very wary when the water is low and clear. They mostly do well when a school of shad come the gate stunned and they go wild schooling all of the way past the cable then, but only to just past the rise that is about 100 yards down river from the cable. 
They don't school up on top past there much. 
When the river has been low for a long time, the river is almost devoid of fish for a long way downstream. When the gates open up it does bring a lot of fish up from down river, but I think most of the fish in the stilling basin come through the gates.
The lake was almost empty of white bass on the south end from the long high discharge, but new fish filter in from lakes up north and there is some good fishing in the lake now.

They did this yesterday about 8:00am, and we were in the right place at the right time. Our customers caught 6 keepers stripes, and many undersize ones, on short rods throwing swimming shad baits and top waters. Along with some large white bass.

It is amazing the number of fish holding in that trough at any flow, but they really crowd up tight when it's low.
I don't take The Mighty Red-Fin down there after it drops to two gates as it is a deep V boat and it is asking for trouble.
I do have a 17' foot basstracker style i do take when it's low and do very well. I go idle speed and take the safe route, which I think has to be learned by going with someone who knows it.
It's just about anchor hunting time now, there should be a lot of them showing when it gets really low, two of mine!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I believe the fish follow ... bait ... tolerable temp and oxygen levels.


I agree with this this^^


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It is about time to look for anchors. I may go wednesday and spend a little time looking for anchors after I limit out on whites.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Anchor*

Loy, I'm looking for a black rubber coated 20lb anchor I bought from Academy for $30. Used 2 times and 3 it stayed at the dam. Its the Navy type about just left of the center. 

That is why I made the cement ones which work great! The academy one did now work at all. The Navy type does not work down there.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> IMO a lot of the stripers do snug up tight to the trough that the water makes dropping over the bulk-headed ledge.
> Because the really LONG casters do catch them at 1,00CFS flow( one gate), but not every day, as the striper get very wary when the water is low and clear. They mostly do well when a school of shad come the gate stunned and they go wild schooling all of the way past the cable then, but only to just past the rise that is about 100 yards down river from the cable.
> They don't school up on top past there much.
> When the river has been low for a long time, the river is almost devoid of fish for a long way downstream. When the gates open up it does bring a lot of fish up from down river, but I think most of the fish in the stilling basin come through the gates.
> ...


Good thoughts there Loy!!! And yes indeed lots of fish came thru the gates this go round.

I am hoping they may stay in the basin a little longer than usual even with the low water. I think this because of the timing, we should be about done with the extreme hot weather and intense Sun Light. I know the water is coming out pretty cool but in the extreme heat of summer it heats up fast when it is low. Having it shut off at the beginning of Fall may help the fish stay a bit more active for longer due to cooler temps and less intense sun light in that shallow clear water.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing like a weighted cork in the back from a bank chunker. Coming to a theater near you!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

They are out there pretty darn far, but no issues today. Barge set bouys so now you know the restricted area.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fishing was fantastic today!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That must mean tickets will follow. Before there was no real proof you were not exactly behind the line. Not any more! They also want you to stay away from the construction on the east size. They might start digging more and make the water muddy. The East side could be done soon for the shore cork chunkers.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Now it gives us something to tie on. LOL !!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Mattsfishin said:


> Now it gives us something to tie on. LOL !!!


I know i needed that


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope auto ticket for that!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Pet Spoon!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Thanks for the invite Pet Spoon!!


I believe this was your invite...Holler when you're ready to fish or knock out a round of golf.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

And if you find my Danforth on the east side in the concrete, you're welcome!


----------

